# Types of cutters and methods of cutting



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

I thought I would start this thread after a new experience the other day. 

I had recently bought a V-cutter because I was curious about how it would affect the draw and possibly even a slight big of the flavor and how it smoked. I stuck the cigar in there and cut it wit the V-shaped blade, pulled it out and thought to myself, that just doesn't look right! I then decided I had best correct this by using just a standard double-blade oval cutter.

I'm in need of some advice and tips from the pros here! Let's discuss the three types of basic cutters: Double-blade/guillotine, punch, and v-cut. Any information would be welcome and pictures would be fantastic!

I've heard of such things as the "cats eye" cut with a V-cutter and another known as the "pyramid punch" with the punch cutter where you overlap three punches in a triangular pattern.

Also, any recommendations on preferably cheaper cutters is always welcome here! Thanks in advance my friends!


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm a * guillotine cutter * and *double blades* was my idea:biggrin:

Ive just never seen any reason to go exploring into other methods, i have a Cuban Crafters perfect cutter and if it stays as it is right now ill never buy another. I do like the look of this rubberized punch i see around though. On my keys as a backup couldn't hurt. My idea would be to punch in a clover shape to hopefully get the same open draw that a guillotine would give me.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

REDROMMY said:


> I'm a * guillotine cutter * and *double blades* was my idea:biggrin:
> 
> Ive just never seen any reason to go exploring into other methods, i have a Cuban Crafters perfect cutter and if it stays as it is right now ill never buy another. I do like the look of this rubberized punch i see around though. On my keys as a backup couldn't hurt. My idea would be to punch in a clover shape to hopefully get the same open draw that a guillotine would give me.


Thanks Will! Yeah I'm pretty sure I'm going to snatch up a Cuban Crafters Perfect cut, they are cheap and would be a nice one to have. I now have two VERY cheap punches and they have been working well. I know some people use them on large vitolas but I'm opposite for some reason. They are nice to have and they decrease the draw on a cigar that is way to open, like a NUB some might say.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut (Apr 12, 2011)

I usually use a punch on my cigars, I find it to be a cleaner cut than guillotine style cutters, I will use a guillotine cutter on torpedos and other shaped cigars of that nature. I'm hoping to get my hands on a V-cut in the near future give that a shot.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I think we've had quite a few threads on this but sometimes when you have things on your mind you just want answers.

1. Cutters of any type....get a good one and don't buy cheap cutters as they are only going to wear out faster and then you're going to be looking at another one to buy. Cheap cutters are useful when you keep em in your car or golf bag as they aren't something you want to use on a daily basis. They will wear and then you're going to start complaining about torn wrappers and such.

2. Experiment with different cutters...when you visit B&M's they usually have a few out and you can get an idea of their use and practicality. Name brands like Xikar...Palio...Cuban Crafters...Boston Cutters are but a few that are worth every cent paid. They have an unconditional warranty so if you love it it's the last cutter you need to buy...if you're like me there's not such thing..I buy cutters like women buy shoes.

3. Cat's Eye Cut---scoops at an elliptical cut instead of across. I have this kind and it's one of the best cuts IMO but I tend to use my Cuban Crafter a lot lately.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks Gary, good information! Yes I still use a couple cheap cutters but I definitely plan on grabbing one or two Cuban Crafters here quickly.

Also, when you talked about the Cats Eye, is that done with a V-cutter or is that a specific type of cutter? What type of draw and taste does it produce?


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

donovanrichardson said:


> Thanks Gary, good information! Yes I still use a couple cheap cutters but I definitely plan on grabbing one or two Cuban Crafters here quickly.
> 
> Also, when you talked about the Cats Eye, is that done with a V-cutter or is that a specific type of cutter? What type of draw and taste does it produce?


Don't ask Gary this question! He will tell you about the greatest cutter out there.

And it costs hundreds of dollars.

I want one...

Aargh...


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

Donovan I've been using my Palio for ever... I wanted a change from the Guillotine cut and ordrered these.

P.S. was this Wolf V Cut the one you used?


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Nope, not the Wolf. It was the Hardwood V-cutter that you see around a lot of places. I had ordered a cheaper one but they ran out so they offered me this one instead and I wasn't going to turn it down!

Looks like this girl here:


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I bought a wolf and really liked it. For the money it is hard to beat. I've since lost it...


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

tpharkman said:


> I bought a wolf and really liked it. For the money it is hard to beat. I've since lost it...


Thanks for the input Thad! What type of methods did you use cutting with it? Or was there a specific RG that you used it on?


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I would use it for torpedos/belicoso and smaller ring guage stuff. I would just do the standard v-cut. Or sometimes do a double v if it needed it.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Donovan, don't forget the always trusty cigar scissors:









Along with some instructions on how I use mine:

YouTube - Using Cigar Scissors

I don't just clip the whole head off, but work my way around the cap to create the perfect draw!


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

BTW as far as value, I bought my old German scissors for $12 on Ebay. Now that's a deal!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

fivespdcat said:


> Donovan, don't forget the always trusty cigar scissors
> I don't just clip the whole head off, but work my way around the cap to create the perfect draw!


Very cool Abe! Yes I totally forgot all about cigar scissors? Are they difficult to use? Problem is, I usually take my cigars somewhere else so I'm always on the go plus, I could see these being bad for my friends who have trouble cutting with a regular dual-blade cutter haha!

Thanks though Abe, I might have to snag a pair for myself!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

donovanrichardson said:


> Thanks Gary, good information! Yes I still use a couple cheap cutters but I definitely plan on grabbing one or two Cuban Crafters here quickly.
> 
> Also, when you talked about the Cats Eye, is that done with a V-cutter or is that a specific type of cutter? What type of draw and taste does it produce?


There are Cats Eye cutters out there...the Xikar XV is one and the other is the Boston Lil Guy. The one you have pictured is a "copy" of the Lil Guy and they retail for about $25 or so. Here's the deal on that "copy"...you take a risk of it not operating like the real one. The copies tend to not slide very well after being used...they will skip, stop and or hang up which tears up the cut. The sliding mechanism is what separates the good from the bad...mine is going on 12 years old and still slides like it's brand new and that means it has cut at least a few thousand cigars.



bpegler said:


> Don't ask Gary this question! He will tell you about the greatest cutter out there.
> 
> And it costs hundreds of dollars.
> 
> ...


LOL...you know me so well!!



donovanrichardson said:


> Nope, not the Wolf. It was the Hardwood V-cutter that you see around a lot of places. I had ordered a cheaper one but they ran out so they offered me this one instead and I wasn't going to turn it down!
> 
> Looks like this girl here:


That's the one....I bought that one as well because I wanted to know if it measured up to the more expensive. After a month or so it didn't slide back and forth like it's supposed to. It started tearing up the cuts and left me with some pretty mangled cigars. I took it apart and tried to 'gerry rig' it so it would slide back and forth like buttah...it never did. One thing I see that is a difference is the type of metal cutter...mine is more pronounced and is more of a "V" where the copy is not cut back as much. Ya see at the sharpest point...that one tends to be shorter than mine and you need that longer portion of the V to get that better cut. I have even seen V Cutters where the blade is actually upside down where the point comes into contact later instead of at the start( inverted)...like this one:

http://0.tqn.com/d/cigars/1/0/S/4/-/-/plastic-v.jpg

I think you're probably better off with the Cuban Crafters as I love mine...it's 3 years old almost and it gets as much work as the V Cutter.


----------



## jcazz (Apr 2, 2011)

I used my V-cutter on my first torp today (or is it a figurado? I always get them confused, tapers @ both ends). 

I'm a convert to v-cutting a tapered end now! It really opened the draw and made for a very pleasurable smoking experience.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

jcazz said:


> I used my V-cutter on my first torp today (or is it a figurado? I always get them confused, tapers @ both ends).
> 
> I'm a convert to v-cutting a tapered end now! It really opened the draw and made for a very pleasurable smoking experience.


It's a figuardo my man and it's cool, there are many names out there!

That's good to hear about it opening up the draw, I've been liking the punch on some smaller RGs. I refuse to use anything but the punch on an AF Short Story.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

donovanrichardson said:


> Very cool Abe! Yes I totally forgot all about cigar scissors? Are they difficult to use? Problem is, I usually take my cigars somewhere else so I'm always on the go plus, I could see these being bad for my friends who have trouble cutting with a regular dual-blade cutter haha!
> 
> Thanks though Abe, I might have to snag a pair for myself!


I didn't find the scissors to be that difficult to use. My brother in law (max gas) used them and had no problems on his first try! Now it does take a bit more time, but you get to customize you're draw, which to me is very important. Sometimes with the other types I don't get what I want then try to mangle the sticks to open the draw up more, and you certainly can't go backwards and tighten it.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

fivespdcat said:


> I didn't find the scissors to be that difficult to use. My brother in law (max gas) used them and had no problems on his first try! Now it does take a bit more time, but you get to customize you're draw, which to me is very important. Sometimes with the other types I don't get what I want then try to mangle the sticks to open the draw up more, and you certainly can't go backwards and tighten it.


Alright cool! Yeah I checked out the video and it seems like a cool concept. I know I probably take off too much with the double blades but I've seen some people cut about 3/4" off with it!


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

donovanrichardson said:


> Alright cool! Yeah I checked out the video and it seems like a cool concept. I know I probably take off too much with the double blades but I've seen some people cut about 3/4" off with it!


There certainly are some _aggressive_ types that take off half the stick with a guillotine. I like to just cut the cap away to open up the cigar.


----------



## ClearSkiesAndSqualls (Apr 24, 2011)

I have a cheap double blade guillotine cutter that I don't use any more since I replaced it with my Xikar Xi3. I also have the Cuban Crafters triple blade scissor cutter. It's ok, but I'm not impressed. The handle broke on the first one I got, and on the one that worked, the cut is inconsistent. I also have a punch cutter attached to my Colibri Enterprise lighter as a back up in case I forget my Xikar.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

I have good guillotine cutters and and a great punch. But my new favorite is the cut. Especially on the sticks that are tough to draw I.e. partagas black. If done right it will look like a slit is taken out the head and is shaped like a v. It is clean and you can get a great draw from it. Have a worker at a b&m show you how to do it. That's what I did and than I fell in love with it.

Edit: I guess I should of read the 2nd page before I posted this.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Swany said:


> I have good guillotine cutters and and a great punch. But my new favorite is the cut. Especially on the sticks that are tough to draw I.e. partagas black. If done right it will look like a slit is taken out the head and is shaped like a v. It is clean and you can get a great draw from it. Have a worker at a b&m show you how to do it. That's what I did and than I fell in love with it.


Nice! Maybe I just need to give it another shot here soon. Sounds like you guys are using the V-cut on cigars that are tough to draw on?

I wish I had a B&M closer but next time I head up there, I'll try and remember and ask. They still don't believe a young guy like myself knows jack about cigars haha, just have to continue and convince them with knowledge!


----------



## jcazz (Apr 2, 2011)

jcazz said:


> I used my V-cutter on my first torp today (or is it a figurado? I always get them confused, tapers @ both ends).
> 
> I'm a convert to v-cutting a tapered end now! It really opened the draw and made for a very pleasurable smoking experience.


I'm following up to myself - but here's a pic of the figurado (Black Pearl Belicoso, bombed by Shuckins ) I used my v-cutter on today.

The draw was like a dream!


----------



## claws (Apr 17, 2011)

these are my two. an engraved guillotine with a gull wing blade and a retractable punch built in the other is a lotus double blade. i favor the punch on a mild stick to open the flavor in the draw and the punch on a strong stick to concentrate the flavor and really let me taste it. but that guillotine/punch cutter is my go to never fail. have not really used the lotus to much but it seems a good cutter. I like to nip a 1/2" off the cap toast the end and enjoy.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

jcazz said:


> I'm following up to myself - but here's a pic of the figurado (Black Pearl Belicoso, bombed by Shuckins ) I used my v-cutter on today.
> 
> The draw was like a dream!


Thx for this photo of the V Cut on this type of cigar. Not only does it open up the head for a great draw the extra benefit is that if any tar leaks out it is limited to the lower edge of the cut at the bottom...in a straight cut if the tar starts coming you are going to have your tongue touching that nasty stuff. I first thought when I did this cut on this type of cigar that it would probably collapse...it doesn't.


----------



## castaweb (Apr 24, 2011)

New to the forum but not new to the hobby. This is a really good topic because to me, there are many ways to cut a cigar and none of them are wrong. 

I recently was gifted a Palio and I have to admit, I was pleasantly surprised. I looks like many other average cutters I have tried over the years but it is truly a superior tool.

I have a couple of Colibri torches with dual spring loaded retractable punches and they are very handy. I like punches because in my experience, they are the least likely tool to mangle a stick.

I used a V Cutter exclusively for years and reading this thread made me realize that I have not touched it for a while. I like the V Cutter because of its ability to solve the problem of the cigar with a tough draw.

I have a pair of scissors that the proprietor of a B&M store in Florida gave me because he said that nobody ever used them and he saw me playing with them. They are not branded and I assume that they are of low quality. That being said, I really don't like anything about then. I will use them on a torpedo sometimes but never since I got the Palio.

Great info on here. I am really enjoying reading the past posts. Thanks.


----------

